# Kochen, idiotensicher.



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Wie im Titel bin ich damit gemeint. Ich bin so eine NULL was kochen angeht.

Weißt ihr was ich mir kochen kann was auf einem level von "Spagetti" ist ? Ich hab die schnauze voll von Spagetti XD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

Ravioli aus der Dose


----------



## jamie (13. Juni 2015)

Was isst die denn gerne? Grundsätzlich sind simple Kartoffel- oder Reisgerichte relativ einfach. Gemüse ist im Prinzip auch kein Hexenwerk. Auch ein Auflauf muss nicht schwer sein - Nudel- oder Kohlrabiauflauf oder Kartoffelgratin sind einfach. Ist natürlich dann aber ein Bisschen mehr Arbeit als Spaghetti. Ist wie bei Allem. Übung macht den Meister. 

Kannst ja mal mit was simplen, wie Reis- oder Kartoffelpuffer anfangen.


----------



## Stueppi (13. Juni 2015)

Pfannekuchen.
Rührei.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

Reis hört sich gut an 
Übung mach den Meister, aber es muss essbar sein was bei mir schon schwer wird XD


----------



## Scientist (13. Juni 2015)

Schnitzel ist simpel:

Schnitzel weich klopfen  (keine Loecher reinhauen und einzeln bearbeiten ...)
Mit Mehl eindecken (optional).
Dann in gequirrtes Ei und anschließend komplett mit Paniermehl ummanteln.

Gut Oel in die Pfanne und warten bis es richtig heiß ist.
Schnitzel rein und sobald sich am Rand das Oel etwas reingezogen hat, wenden.

---

Speckscholle:

"Frisches" Schollenfilet mit Salz und Pfeffer einreiben.
Gewuerftelten Speck mit etwas Oel in der Pfanne anbraten.
Den fertig gebratenen Speck kurz bei Seite packen, Schollenfilet kurz von beiden Seiten anbraten.

Dazu Kartoffeln oder Reis mit Kraeutersoße und etwas Zitrone.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

Meine Mutter kann solche Pizzas machen die wie Döner aussehen O.o aber es ist eine Pizza, 1 stück und du bist so voll ich konnte mich gar nicht bewegen 

Ich schau mal, ob ich das packe


----------



## Oromis16 (13. Juni 2015)

Heiraten? 
Marmorkuchen ist simpel, Putenfleisch mit Gemüse im Topf gekocht ist auch recht Anfängerfreundlich, Anleitung sollte auf der entsprechenden Tiefkühlpackung stehen 

Ansonsten gibts auch noch Teenie-Kochbücher, die sind meistens bis ins letzte Detail erklärt


----------



## Saguya (13. Juni 2015)

250.000 Rezepte / Kochrezepte bei CHEFKOCH.DE ?


----------



## Kusarr (13. Juni 2015)

was auch einfach ist (bin auch so koch-faul und koch-resistent wenn man das so sagen mag):

Steak holen, in pfanne schmeisen und dann noch fertig Kartoffelsalat vom Lidl dazu und fertig is ein sau gutes mittagessen 
(ja, der kartoffelsalat vom lidl is echt gut, mag man nich glauben)


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2015)

Ei mit Speck^^ 
Schmeckt gut, macht satt, und idiotensicher 

Ansonsten kann ich dir sowas "empfehlen": 
Travellunch Tagespaket warme Regionen Typ 3 neu bei ASMC
Wurde von uns soldatensicher genannt, also noch ne Stufe unter idiotensicher. Heißes Wasser dosieren, reinfüllen, umrühren und ziehen lassen. Steht alles auf der Packung xD


----------



## Metalic (13. Juni 2015)

Sag mir was du im Kühlschrank hast bzw. was weg muss und ich sag dir was man draus machen kann.


----------



## DP455 (13. Juni 2015)

Mal überlegen, wenn ich faul bin:

Rührei + (Gewürz)spinat + Kartoffeln (Speck / Schinkenwürfel, Zwiebeln oder Tomaten kann man auch noch reinhauen)
Pellkartoffeln + Quark (+ Milch) + Leinöl (+ Leberwurst)
TK - Lachs + Maggi/Knorr Lachs-Sahne-Gratin + Gobbetti-Nudeln
Express-Reis-Mischungen, zum Beispiel Uncle-Bens, + Mini-Puten-Steaks (nochmal in Würfel zerkleinert, mit Salz, Pfeffer, Curry & Zitrone gewürzt) 
Iglo Filegro Rosmarin Zitrone + Tomaten / Zwiebeln oder Schlemmerfilet (bei den Discountern teilweise gleichwertige, und deutlich günstigere Ware, Netto = Seagold zum Beispiel) + Kartoffeln
apropos Fisch, (bereits ausgenommene) Forellen zu waschen, würzen und anzubraten sollte auch kein großes Hindernis darstellen, dazu Kartoffeln  
Chili con Carne (Hackfleisch frisch vom Fleischer, rote Bohnen aus der Dose, Maggi-/Knorr-Fix)


----------



## Nazzy (13. Juni 2015)

Pellkartoffeln mit selfmade Tzatziki ( oder halt gekauften Kräuterquark ) ,  Pfannekuchen o. Omeletts, kannste im Grunde auch alles reinknallen, was im Kühlschrank ist.
Ansonsten, wie bereits erwähnt, einfache Reisgerichte mit Gemüse, Hähnchenbrust etc. Da kannste nicht viel falsch machen.
Frikadellen mit Salzkartoffeln o.  fertig Salate.

Iwann kommt die Routine und du kannst dich an Risotto und co. wagen, welche ebenfalls easy sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

Scientist schrieb:


> Schnitzel ist simpel:
> 
> Schnitzel weich klopfen  (keine Loecher reinhauen und einzeln bearbeiten ...)



Nadel und Faden und schwupps ist das Loch zu 

Generell ist Kochen nicht so schwer, eher das abschmecken für den eigenen Geschmack aber wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat kommt schnell Routine rein. Im WWW findet man viele Rezepte auch mit Kochanleitung. Auch wenn man es mal heraus hat wie man Frikadellen macht hat man schnell Variationen für zb. einer Gehacktessoße, Königsberger Klopse usw.

Schnelle Gerichte ohne großartigen Aufwand wären zb.: 
Pellkartoffeln mit Heringsstipp ( ein paar Kartoffeln mehr mit kochen und man kann am nächsten Tag davon Bratkartoffeln machen ) Festkochende Kartoffeln mit Schale kochen und einen Pott Heringsstipp, das wäre es schon fast. 
Leber ( ich würde Schwein bevorzugen ) mit Kartoffel Püh ( gibt es ja schon fertig ). Leber in Mehl wälzen und würzen und zuerst eine Zwiebel in Ringe schneiden und glasig anbraten. Die Zwiebeln beiseite packen und dann die Leber braten wobei in der Zwischenzeit sich das Püh anrühren nach Anleitung.

Rezepte könnte man hier viele schreiben nur keiner weiß wie deine Küche aufgestellt ist und was so alles vorhanden ist ( Gewürze, Mehl, Zucker, Essig und Öl usw, ), und ob ev. die Möglichkeit besteht größere Portionen zu kochen und einen Teil einzufrieren.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Juni 2015)

Reis gibt es auch im Kochbeutel, meist á 125g --> Wasser zum kochen bringen und salzen (solltest du ja hinbekommen) --> Beutel ne Viertelstunde rein und gut ist 
Ei in die Pfanne oder Pfannkuchen gehen natürlich auch immer


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Sag mir was du im Kühlschrank hast bzw. was weg muss und ich sag dir was man draus machen kann.



Frische kalte Luft  und Ketchup XD


----------



## Kinguin (13. Juni 2015)

Und da soll einer mal erzählen, Gamer seien nur fette Menschen, die nur Fertigkram aka Chips, Cola usw zu sich nehmen 

Habe mir das davor nicht alles durchgelesen, aber zb Hänchenbrust kochen ist ziemlich Idiotensicher,dazu noch etwas Gewürze eben.
Reis kochen sollte auch klar gehen (einfach die Packung um drehen :^^) und dazu noch Gemüse kochen, und schon hast du ein sehr gesundes Mittagessen 
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch Thunfischnudeln empfehlen, auch recht easy, Spiegelei machen ebenso.
Übung macht halt den Meister, eigentlich ist Kochen recht simpel (klar gibt noch kompliziertere Gerichte, aber wir sind ja keine Profiköche) und ich mache es sogar ganz gerne, wenn ich genug Zeit habe.


----------



## DP455 (13. Juni 2015)

Bratkartoffeln sind auch immer wieder 'ne schöne Gelegenheit, mit Zutaten zu experimentieren (manch einer nennt es auch Resteverwertung ) ---> Bratkartoffeln - so gelingt der Klassiker garantiert | Chefkoch.de Magazin ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Frische kalte Luft  und Ketchup XD



Gute Voraussetzung für verlorene Eier 
Selbst Sauerkraut oder Grünkohl sind kein Problem, das Zeugs gibt es schon vorgekaut ähh vorgekocht so das der Zeitaufwand sich in Grenzen hält. Dazu Kochwurst und Kassler ( Kasseler, nicht das du noch jemanden aus der betreffenden Stadt in den Pott wirfst ). Beides was köcheln lassen


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2015)

Mozarella in dünne Scheiben schneiden,
Tomate in Scheiben Schneiden, auf den Mozzarella legen
Basilikumblätter abzupfen und auf die Tomate legen.
Alles nach belieben mit Olivenöl beträufeln. Evtl. einen Hauch schwarzen Pfeffer drüber, muss aber nicht. Bloß keinen Essig, er zerstört den feinen Geschmack.
Dazu Toastbrot. Bei der Hitze gibts nichts besseres


----------



## Nazzy (13. Juni 2015)

Sauerkraut und Mettwurst / Kassler , dass erinnert doch stark an Mutti :>


----------



## Nazzy (13. Juni 2015)

Sauerkraut und Mettwurst / Kassler , dass erinnert doch stark an Mutti :>




MfDoom schrieb:


> Mozarella in dünne Scheiben schneiden,
> Tomate in Scheiben Schneiden, auf den Mozzarella legen
> Basilikumblätter abzupfen und auf die Tomate legen.
> Alles nach belieben mit Olivenöl beträufeln. Evtl. einen Hauch schwarzen  Pfeffer drüber, muss aber nicht. Bloß keinen Essig, er zerstört den  feinen Geschmack.
> Dazu Toastbrot. Bei der Hitze gibts nichts besseres



der Klassiker, für die Frauen :p


----------



## DP455 (13. Juni 2015)

Zu Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut passen auch gut die (abgepackten) Nürnberger Bratwürste...


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2015)

was auch megaschnell geht ist eine Zuchini, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Fenchel (Gemüse das man halt mag ^^) in der Pfanne 3-5 Min anbraten und dann eine Packung Fertigtortellini aus dem Kühlregal drüber und 2-3 Min mitbraten. Geht auch mit Ei, Käse.
Oder vor den Tortellini eine Dose geschälte Tomaten über das Gemüse und etwas länger köcheln. Am Schluss dann 2-3 Min die Tortellini mit rein, die muss man dann nicht extra kochen.
Würzen natürlich am Schluss, mit Pfeffer, Salz und einer Prise Zucker.


----------



## DP455 (13. Juni 2015)

Zucchini kann man auch gut mit Tomaten und Hackfleisch kombinieren...


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2015)

Zucchini kann man mit allem gut kombinieren ^^

Ich bin ein "Eintopf" Fan. 
Einfach Zwiebeln und Fleisch anbraten, alles Gemüse rein das man findet und dann je nach Lust mal mit Tomatenmark, Chilisauce, Curry oder sonstwas abschmecken.
Man kann auch ganz gut grosse Mengen kochen und dann zwei, drei Mal davon essen.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Juni 2015)

Du solltest halt nur mal schauen, dass du Sachen zu dir nimmst, die auch Nährstoffe enthalten und nicht nur Giftstoffe  . 

Nudeln und Pizza(teig) sind so ziemlich das Schlimmste, das du deinem Dünndarm antun kannst.

Wenns schnell gehen muss: Rühr / Spiegelei geht immer und da ist ordentlich was drin.
Wenn du einen Dampfkocher hast, kannst du einfach bissl Grünzeug (Karotten, Spargel, Brokkoli) da ne halbe Stunde reinschmeißen und schon ist das gar.
Das dauert nicht mal ne Minute, den anzuwerfen.

Mehr als sparsam Salz dran, Pfeffer nach Belieben und *minimal* Curry / Muskat und ne Prise Italienische Kräuter zum Abschmecken brauchst du gar nicht.

Und mit Sahne schmeckt alles gleich viel besser  . Die ist auch gesünder als ihr Ruf.

Fett macht nicht dick. Nur Zucker macht dick. Wenn dein Blutzucker ausgeglichen ist, geht überschüssiges Fett einfach wieder raus.
Wenn er dank Nudeln / Pizza / Cola / Brot und anderem Unrat Achterbahn fährt, wird der Zucker als Glykogen in die Fettzellen gepackt.

Wenn du was brätst, mach das mit Butter / Schweineschmalz / Butterreinfett oder sowas. Nicht mit Pflanzenöl.
Das zerlegt sich in der Pfanne in Dinge, die du nicht im Körper haben willst.
trans-FettsÃ¤uren â€“ Wikipedia

Fleischwurst in der Mikro warm gemacht und mit irgendwas kombiniert kann man in der faulsten Minute sicherlich auch mal essen.
Oder Wiener / Weißwurst. (Wasser kochen lassen, abstellen und runter von der Platte, Würstchen drin ziehen lassen. So platzen sie dir niemals auf!)

Kartoffeln (Stärke ist kein Einfachzucker) und Reis (Kein Weizenprotein drin) sind Pizza und Nudeln ebenfalls vorzuziehen.

Wohl bekomms.


----------



## DP455 (13. Juni 2015)

Das einzig nervige an Zucchini ist, dass man ohne Ende würzen muss, weil der Eigengeschmack gleich 0 ist . Tomaten-Zucchini-Gratin wäre auch ein einfaches Gericht für die wärmeren Tage, dazu beispielsweise Reis. Und weil wir schon bei Gratins sind, ein Kartoffel-Gratin darf dann natürlich auch nicht fehlen...



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Nudeln und Pizza(teig) sind so ziemlich das Schlimmste, das du deinem Dünndarm antun kannst.


Das mit den Nudeln solltest du nochmal überdenken. Denn wenn Nudeln problematisch für den Verdauungsapparat wären, dann würde sich das beispielsweise ein Profiradler, der eine mehrwöchige, strapaziöse Rundfahrt wie die TdF bestreitet, wohl kaum Abend für Abend geben. Da ist leicht verdauliche Kost gefragt, mit der die Energievorräte auch möglichst schnell wieder aufgefüllt werden. 
Im übrigen, es müssen ja nicht immer Hartweizennudeln sein. Warum nicht zur Abwechslung mal Vollkorn- oder Eiernudeln. Dass Nudeln, sehen wir jetzt mal von Diabetikern ab, bedenklich sein sollen, ist mir noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen. Die Gefahr geht dann wohl eher von der Pasta (ähnlich wie beim Salat dem Dressing) aus...

"Wenn du was brätst, mach das mit Butter / Schweineschmalz / Butterreinfett oder sowas. Nicht mit Pflanzenöl.
Das zerlegt sich in der Pfanne in Dinge, die du nicht im Körper haben willst."

Vor allem weil Butter so hitzebeständig ist. Gemeint war wohl eher Margarine. Pflanzenöl kann man sehr wohl zum Anbraten verwenden, wenn es raffiniert ist. Dann sind Temperaturen bis 200°C (und teilweise auch mehr) absolut unbedenklich. Ich benutze fast nur Rapsöl, dass dann, wenn es raffiniert ist, auch den positiven Nebeneffekt hat, dass es geschmacksneutral ist. Günstig ist es auch...

"Fett macht nicht dick. Nur Zucker macht dick..."

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

Für warme Tage würde sich zb auch mal nur Salat anbieten, man kann dort Bohnen, Gurke, Tomate, Blattsalat etc. nehmen und je nach Salat und Gusto Essig / Öl oder Yogi / Sahne Dressing nehmen. Ich verweise da aber mal auf Rezepte die man Online finden kann


----------



## DarthPflaume (14. Juni 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Fett macht nicht dick. Nur Zucker macht dick. Wenn dein Blutzucker ausgeglichen ist, geht überschüssiges Fett einfach wieder raus.
> Wenn er dank Nudeln / Pizza / Cola / Brot und anderem Unrat Achterbahn fährt, wird der Zucker als Glykogen in die Fettzellen gepackt.
> .



Weder fett noch irgendeine Zuckerart macht dick.
Es ist immer die menge und das Verhältnis der Energie liefernden Stoffe Fett, Kohlehydrate und Eiweiß.
Es kommt z.b. bei nudeln auch darauf an ob es Vollkorn oder Hartweizen nudeln sind. Da in Vollkorn mehr unverdaulich  KH sind (ballaststoffe) welche füllen und gut für den Darm sind aber keine Energie Liefern. 
Das Bsp. funktioniert natürlich für alle Getreideerzeugnisse und auch für Reis aber auch für Obst und Gemüse.
Sry fürs ausschweifen 
Zum Thema: mit Ketchup allein kann man nix machen ^^
Wenn man kochen lernen will muss man sich n bisschen reinhängen und erstmal die Basics kapieren.
Angefangen von Schneidetechnik und den verschiedenen Garmethoden. 
Inspiration und mehr oder weniger Gute Rezepte gibts wie sand am Meer.
Und anstatt Nudeln mit (Ketchup??) evtl. mal Karotten, lauch, Zuccini oder auf was man halt lust hat in streifen schneiden und etwas Anbraten und unter die nudeln mischen und schon ist das ganze gesünder.
Mein tipp such dir was aus dass dich Reizt und wo du lust drauf hast  dann such dir ein Rezept und schau ob du es dir zutraust.  Aber bitte ohne Maggi oder Knorr


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Was immer alle gegen Maggi und Konsorten haben.
Das ist auch nur eine Gewürzmischung, der Rest ist frisch.
Klar, was besseres gibt's immer, aber ab und zu Fertigfutter ist ok.
Belastet sind heutzutage eh fast alle Lebensmittel.


----------



## DarthPflaume (14. Juni 2015)

Naja wenn man auf Geschmacksverstärker steht 
Mit ein paar frischen oder auch TK Kräutern bekommt man einen besseren und natürlichen Geschmack.
Natürlich kann man es nicht immer vermeiden aber wenn man schon selbst kocht dann auch ohne "Gewürzmischungen" und Glutamat .
Das ist natürlich meine Meinung.


----------



## Metalic (14. Juni 2015)

Glutamat ist immer seltener drin, aber trotzdem finde ich die Tüten sind rausgeschmissenes Geld. Geht auch ohne.
Ich muss aber gestehen, ganz selten mal, hole ich mir ein paar Ideen bei den Tütchen im Regal. Wenn ich wirklich mal nicht weiß was ich machen soll. Und dabei bin ich gelernter Koch


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juni 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Und dabei bin ich gelernter Koch



Ebent. Idiotensicher kochen gibt es nicht. Selbst Spaghetti kann man verhunzen durch zu langes kochen, diesen Matsch kannste nur noch durch den Mixer jagen und mit Strohhalm saugen.  Learning by doing hilft, also was ausprobieren ...


----------



## Metalic (14. Juni 2015)

Ich finde, ab und an gibts auf diesen Tüten echt leckere Gerichte. Ich koche sie dann aber so nach, wie ich es gerne hätte und natürlich OHNE Tüte


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juni 2015)

Gegen eine Tüte danach ist aber nichts einzuwenden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

> Was immer alle gegen Maggi und Konsorten haben.


Wenn man es nicht wohldosiert in Verbindung mit eigener Mischung verbindet dann schmeckt man es leicht raus. Auch wenn deren Qualität seit geraumer Zeit besser ist als der Ruf.


> Wenn ich wirklich mal nicht weiß was ich machen soll. Und dabei bin ich gelernter Koch


Hähä, da war doch was mit Schustern und schlechten Schuhen


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Klar den Unterschied schmeckt man, aber wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann muss halt die Tütensuppe herhalten.
Geht schnell und ist einfach.
Wasser zum Kochen bringen, einrühren 5 Minuten kochen, fertig.
Klar ne "echte" Suppe mit Rinderbrühe, Gemüse, Gewürzen und frischem Fleisch ist besser, aber man ist ja auch manchmal ein wenig faul beim Kochen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mozarella in dünne Scheiben schneiden,
> Tomate in Scheiben Schneiden, auf den Mozzarella legen
> Basilikumblätter abzupfen und auf die Tomate legen.
> Alles nach belieben mit Olivenöl beträufeln. Evtl. einen Hauch schwarzen Pfeffer drüber, muss aber nicht. Bloß keinen Essig, er zerstört den feinen Geschmack.
> Dazu Toastbrot. Bei der Hitze gibts nichts besseres



08/15-Mozzarella hat eh keinen Geschmack. Da muss dann schon Büffelmozzarella ran. Und vernünftige Tomaten, nicht die holländischen Wasserbomben aus dem Supermarkt.

Bei dem Wetter auch klasse:

Gazpacho.

Die Grundsuppe in der ganz simplen Version

1 Packung passierte Tomaten
1 kleine Packung Tomatensaft
1 kleine Zwiebel
1 Knoblauchzehe
Olivenöl
Salz
Pfeffer
Zucker
Paprikapulver

passierte Tomaten und Tomatensaft zusammen schütten, Knoblauch reinpressen (wenn man keine Knoblauchpresse hat: Knoblauch auf dem Küchenbrett kleinhacken, etwas Salz darüber streuen und mit der der Klingenseite des Messers zermatschen), Zwiebeln ganz fein würfeln (alternativ: mit der Küchenreibe rein reiben). Schuss Olivenöl rein, bisschen Pfeffer und Paprikapulver ran, eine Stunde im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen. Dann mit Salz und Zucker fertig abschmecken.

Wenn man will, kann man die Gazpacho dann noch wunderbar "pimpen". Zum Beispiel mit sehr fein gewürfelter Gurke (vorher das schlabbrige Kerngehäuse mit einem Löffel rauskratzen) und Paprika. Oder vorher kurz aber sehr heiss angebratene Würfelchen von Paprika, Zucchini und Karotte. Oder Schafskäse, den man einfach in kleinen Stücken in die Suppe bröselt. Oder gehacktes Basilikum. Da sind der Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Dazu dann ein schönes Stück Ciabatta (oder simples Baguette), vielleicht noch ein paar Oliven und eingelegte und getrocknete Tomaten und ein stinknormaler Frischkäse-Dipp (Bresso o.Ä.).

Dazu noch einen gekühlten Weisswein und das Sommeressen ist perfekt.

(ja, das ist eine kalte Suppe)


----------



## MfDoom (15. Juni 2015)

Sorry, kalte Suppe ist kein Essen


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Sorry, kalte Suppe ist kein Essen



Sag das den Spaniern und Portugiesen, bei denen kalte Suppen seit Jahrhunderten auf der Speisekarte stehen.


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juni 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Gegen eine Tüte danach ist aber nichts einzuwenden



Aber dann geht doch dass Essensproblem wieder von vorne los


----------



## longtom (15. Juni 2015)

Wenns mal schnell gehen soll Tost Hawai 

Tost 
Schinken
Ananas 
Käsescheiben 

Zwei scheiben Tost leicht antosten mit Schinken belegen jeweils eine Scheibe Ananas drauf darüber eine Käsescheibe und für ein paar minuten in den Ofen fertig .


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juni 2015)

"Full English Breakfast", bzw. Teile davon ergeben auch eine wunderbare, schnell gemachte Mahlzeit.

Einfach eine Dose Baked Beans, drei Eier (ob für Rühr- oder Spiegelei, wie man will), Toastbrot und Frühstücksspeck (wenn man will). Speck und Eier in die Pfanne, Baked Beans in den Topf, Toasts in den Toaster. Und nach 5 Minuten auf dem Teller anrichten und schlemmen.

(beliebtes Kateressen bei mir *hüstel*)


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Juni 2015)

Mein schnelles Lieblingsessen neben Spaghetti ist ein Filetsteak vom Rind, in Pfeffer und Salz einreiben und braten. Als Beilage Kartoffelgnocci ebenfalls in der Pfanne mit Olivenöl gebraten.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Juni 2015)

Hähnchen sind an und für sich auch recht simpel zu machen. Einfach mit der Marinade einpinseln und ab in den Ofen damit  Wie man die anrührt, steht z.B. bei chefkoch.de oder beim nächsten Mal Mutti fragen xD Hähnchen dauert halt nur seine Zeit bis das fertig ist ^^ 

Was auch noch simpel zu kochen ist (mag nur nicht jeder), ist Milchreis. Den beim kochen immer umrühren und aufpassen, dass das Zeug nicht überkocht.

Beim Thema Nudeln fällt mir ein, dass die Ravioli und Tagliatelle aus der Dose manchmal tatsächlich ziemlich schwer im Magen liegen.
Mit normalen Eier-Bandnudeln oder schwäbischen Spätzle hatte ich da aber noch nie Probleme. Solche Nudeln mit gekochtem Eigelb, etwas Schinken und Salat dazu geht auch recht schnell. Muss ja nicht immer Fleisch sein


----------



## Kusanar (17. Juni 2015)

Wie wärs mit https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/09/Spam_can.png


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2015)

Wie wärs mit kalte Küche und Durchzug ? oder abgekochte Stiegentrappen und lauftapfer ?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. Juni 2015)

Ansonsten, was ich auch sehr empfehlen kann sind die "Fix-Tüten" von Knorr und Maggi.

Schmeckt zwar nicht wie von Mutti, aber es steht drauf, was genau noch dazu muss und ne Anleitung gibt es auch. Für Kochfaule genau das richtige. So gelingen auch Lasagne, Köttbullar & Co. 

Ansonsten, geht manchmal auch ne TK-Pizza klar. Kann man ja noch drauf legen, was man gerne mag.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juni 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ansonsten, was ich auch sehr empfehlen kann sind die "Fix-Tüten" von Knorr und Maggi.
> 
> Schmeckt zwar nicht wie von Mutti, aber es steht drauf, was genau noch dazu muss und ne Anleitung gibt es auch. Für Kochfaule genau das richtige. So gelingen auch Lasagne, Köttbullar & Co.
> 
> Ansonsten, geht manchmal auch ne TK-Pizza klar. Kann man ja noch drauf legen, was man gerne mag.


Beim nächstenmal bitte selber machen, denn ausser dem Rezept brauchst du von der Tüte nichts ausser vielleicht Gewürze, der Rest ist Humbug.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hähnchen sind an und für sich auch recht simpel zu machen. Einfach mit der Marinade einpinseln und ab in den Ofen damit  Wie man die anrührt, steht z.B. bei chefkoch.de oder beim nächsten Mal Mutti fragen xD Hähnchen dauert halt nur seine Zeit bis das fertig ist ^^



Wenn ich Bock auf den Deckshausgeier habe dann hole ich mir den lieber von der Frittenschmiede da mir für das kurze Vergnügen zu viel Sauerei ensteht


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juni 2015)

250ml Milch und 30g Whey in den Shaker geben. Gut schütteln und anschließend 250g Magerquark dazu. Wieder schütteln.
Bei Bedarf etwas Haferflocken dazu. Dann aber auch etwas mehr Milch.
Fertig sind Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2015)

Pfannkuchen, Reibekuchen  / Rösti so mal als Anregung. Zutaten und Anleitung wie immer im WWW


----------



## Seabound (18. Juni 2015)

*Forelle mit Zitronenbutter*

Tiefkühlforellen etwas Auftauen lassen.

Weiche Butter mit dem Saft einer Zitrone, Salz, Pfeffer und kleingeschnittenen Scharlotten vermischen. Wer will, kann auch noch etwas kleingehacketen Knoblauch dazu geben (Gabel in ner Schüssel oder auch schnell im Mixxer). 

Forelle waschen, trockentupfen, Ofen auf ca 180 Grad umluft vorheizen.

Auf Alufolie legen und Forelle mit der Butter innen und außen bestreichen.  Einen Zweig Rosmarin dazupacken und die Forelle als Päckchen in die Alufolie einwickeln und die Alufolie oben mit der Gabel ein paar mal einstechen. 

Das ganze für ca 20 - 25 Minuten in den Ofen (180 Grad). 

Die Forelle ist gar, wenn sich die Rückenflosse ohne Probleme ablösen lässt.  

Materialeinsatz ca. 6-8 €. 

Und nicht vergessen, die Bäckchen sind das leckerste, an so nem Fisch ;0) 

PS: Funktioniert übrigens auch mit ner Dorade und das ganze lässt sich im Sommer auch wunderbar auf nem Grill zubereiten. Wegen der Hitze kann da aber die Garzeit kürzer ausfallen.


----------



## crae (18. Juni 2015)

Wie hier alle mit Marinade und garen usw. kommen^^ Das ist nicht idiotensicher^^ 

1) Am einfachsten ist Rührei...nämlich nur aufschlagen, Öl in der Pfanne erhitzen, voll aufdrehen, kurz rein das Rührei und wenden wie blöde, damit nichts anbrennt....rausnehmen, sobald es feste Stücke sind/werden. Dazu schön würzen mit Chili, Paprika, Salz, Pfeffer (schmeckt geil glaub mir^^) und ein Stück Brot oder Nudeln dazu. 

2) Nudeln: Wasser erhitzten bis es kocht, eine Prise Salz rein, Nudeln rein und je nach Sorte kochen lassen (findest die Zeitangabe auf der Verpackung)...immer wieder probieren um zu testen, ob sie fertig sind. Dazu kann man Ketchup tun oder eine Fertigsoße. Man könnte die Nudeln nun auch in eine Pfanne (Öl erhitzen zuerst!!!) mit Gemüse und einer scharfen Soße geben...man kann da eigentlich alles reinhauen. 

3) Brot/Tost/Semmel, Schinken/Salami drauf, Käse drauf, kurz in den Ofen und sofort hast du ein leckeres Essen^^


----------



## Metalic (18. Juni 2015)

crae schrieb:


> ...



"sobald es feste Stücke sind..." 

Bei mir gibts heute knusprige Hähnchenschenkel mit Tomaten, Rosmarinkartoffeln und Knoblauch. DAS ist wirklich idiotensicher. 
Hähnchen einen Tag vorher würzen. Da kann ruhig ran was schmeckt. Ich habe alles in eine Schüssel gegeben, Rosmarin, Öl, Paprika, Knoblauch, Chilli und etwas Honig dran, gut durchrühren und im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. Gleich werden nur noch kleine Kartoffeln geviertelt (vorher natürlich gewaschen), mit den ganzen! Knoblauchzehen und den Kirschtomaten zusammen in eine Auflaufform. Wieder würzen nach Geschmack. Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika etc.pp. Etwas Öl dazu und dann die Schenkel drauf legen. Alles bei 180°C Umluft in den Ofen und dreiviertel Stunde bis Stunde warten. Ab und an mal schauen ob es nicht zu dunkel wird oder noch mehr Hitze gebrauchen könnte.

Fertig.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2015)

Bei mir gibt's heute selbstgemachte Hot Dogs. Das kriegt nun auch wirklich jeder hin.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2015)

Bei mir gabs Fertigfutter aus der Dose, war zu faul zum Kochen.
Wirklich Idiotensicher ist Kochen sowieso nicht, da kann viel verkehrt machen. 
Da hilft nur üben.
Am besten ein Kochbuch kaufen und erstmal die Grundlagen lernen.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Juni 2015)

Maultaschen gebraten mit Ei 
Und es heisst TOAST nicht Tost. Sorry, der musste sein. Nicht kochen können ist eine Sache, aber nicht zu wissen wie man TOAST schreibt, das ist wirklich peinlich


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2015)

Tost ist Standart


----------



## crae (19. Juni 2015)

Was den das sind doch dann feste Stücke und keine Brühe mehr...mein Gott die Formulierung da kann man sich streiten, für mich sind die jedenfalls fest im Vergleich zum rohen Ei


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Wie hier alle mit Marinade und garen usw. kommen^^ Das ist nicht idiotensicher^^
> 
> 1) Am einfachsten ist Rührei...nämlich nur aufschlagen, Öl in der Pfanne erhitzen, voll aufdrehen, kurz rein das Rührei und wenden wie blöde, damit nichts anbrennt....rausnehmen, sobald es feste Stücke sind/werden. Dazu schön würzen mit Chili, Paprika, Salz, Pfeffer (schmeckt geil glaub mir^^) und ein Stück Brot oder Nudeln dazu.
> 
> ...



Nur weil einer nicht richtig kochen kann oder sich nix zutraut muss man ja nicht mit Chappi aus der Dose kommen, alle haben mal klein angefangen mit mehr oder wenige Hilfe. Wozu gibt es tausende Seiten mit Rezeptideen wo man sich herantasten kann. Es muss für den Anfang ja nicht gleich ein überbackener Wallach oder Wal in Aspik sein. Die Anregungen sollen ja nur Mut machen etwas zu wagen


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich würde erstmal ganz dummdreist mit ner Suppe anfangen.
Und dann mal Kartoffeln mit Sosse und Schnitzel.
Aber halt auch nur, wenn man später vorhat auch mal was aufwendigeres zu kochen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Ein normales Gericht ist aber auch nicht schwieriger als ne Suppe auf dem Herd zu glühen. Die Frage wäre auch ob der TE auf diese Art von Nahrung reflektiert , ich gehöre da eher zur Gattung des Suppenkaspers


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2015)

Suppe ist super, aber dauert auch sein Zeit wenn man es richtig macht.
Ich finde nur ne Suppe ist leichter zu machen, weil da nicht so schnell was anbrennen kann.
Bei nem Schnitzel kann man viel mehr verkehrt machen.
Das ist dann aussen schwarz und innen blutig.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juni 2015)

Wenn man die Fleischbrühe selbst machen möchte und es beispielsweise ein Suppenhuhn sein soll, dann dauert es wirklich eine Weile.
Da sind dann die Fertigfonds in Gläsern ganz nützlich, wenn auch nicht günstig. Brühe deren Basis nicht auf Fleisch basiert, finde ich geschmacklich zu schwach.

Ich koche öfters direkt für 2-3 Tage. Chilli, Linseneintopf oder Nudelauflauf und ähnliches lassen sich wunderbar aufwärmen und schmecken auch am nächsten Tag nicht schlechter.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2015)

Also Gemüsebrühe nehme ich zB um Tomatensuppe zu machen.


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2015)

Gestern gab es bei mir mal was feineres.
Gebratene Riesengarnelen (nicht dieser vorgegarte Tiefkühlmist) mit Knoblauch in einem Weißweinsud. Dazu frisches Baguette und selbstgemachte Ajioli-Soße. 


Für Kochanfänger auch ganz einfach und schnell gemacht: Strammer Max.
Gibt tausende Möglichkeiten. Grundrezept: Scheibe Vollkornbrot mit Schinken und Spiegelei oben drauf. Das kann man dann abändern wie man das haben möchte. Mit Tomaten, irgendeiner Soße, oder Käse überbacken etc.pp.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Forelle Blau, man nehme eine Pulle Schnaps und teile den Inhalt mit dem Fisch .

Simpel wäre auch Hackgrütze mit Pellkartoffeln


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Forelle Blau, man nehme eine Pulle Schnaps und teile den Inhalt mit dem Fisch .



Das muss ich unbedingt mal probieren 
Klingt wie dieses Rezept:


> Jägermeister-Kuchen - Ein leckeres Rezeptfür jeden Anlass
> Zutaten:
> * 1 Tasse Wasser
> * 1 Tasse weissen Zucker
> ...


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2015)

Erinnert mich an *Truthahn in Whisky*


_Zuaten: einen Truthahn (halbes Kilo pro Person) 

eine Flasche Whisky (Gute Wahl!) 

10 Speckstreifen 

Salz, Pfeffer, Olivenöl 

Zubereitung: Den Truthahn mit Speckstreifen belegen, schnüren, salzen, pfeffern und etwas Olivenöl dazugeben. 

Den Ofen auf 220 C einstellen. Dann ein Glas Whisky einschenken und auf ein gutes Gelingen trinken. 

Anschließend den Truthahn auf dem Backblech in den Ofen schieben. Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky ein und trinke wieder auf ein gutes Gelingen. Den Backofen nach 20 Minuten auf 250 C stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt. Anschließend genehmige man sich drei weitere Whiskey - wohl bekomm`s. 

Nacher hlam Schdunde öfnen, wännden und den Brahdn überwachnnn. Die Fisskieflasche ergreiffn un sich ein hinner die Binnde kippn. 

Nach `ner feider`n halbernen Schdunnde lanksahmm bis zzzum Ofn hinnschländern uhn die Truute rumwenden. Darauff acht`n, sisch nisch schu vabrennn an ti scheiss Heisse Of`ndür. 

Sisch waidere fümf odda siehm Wixki inn Glaass sisch un dann unn so. Die Drute wäahnt drrai Schtunnn`t (is auch eehgaahl) waidabraan un alle sssehn Minudn pinckeln gen. 

Wwenn ürgntwi mmöööchlich, ssum Trathuh ninchriechn unn den Own aus`m Viech zieh`n. 

Nomma `n Schlugg genemiehn un anschließnt wida fasuch`n das Biest raussuho`n. Denfadammt`n vogi vom Boden hol`n unn auf`ner Bladde hinrich`n. 

Aufbassen, dass nlich auchsruttsch`n auffn schaissffeddichen Küch`nbohn. Wwenn ssisch drossdehm nisch famaaidn fasuhn wida 

aufsuschichttnodasohhahahaisjaauchallesschaissegal... 

Danach etwas schlafen. Am nächsten Tag den Truthahn mit Mayonnaise und Aspirin halt kalt zu sich nehmen_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht mal den McDrive besuchen, oder wenn es wirklich schnell sein muss ein gläubiges Geback wie ein Budda(h)brot


----------

